# Wife wants to have sex part #2



## Moenia90 (7 mo ago)

I appreciate all feedback I got on my last post . Hope people here understand I don't need bashing just good advice. I agree to this now o have to deal with it . I been with wife 25 years she is now 42 ..she caught me cheating like 15 years ago I admitted I done harm to her for doing that. It took her a while to forgive me over the years . I want to know if I cause all of this or has she always been like this...from age 15 to 19 she had over 12 guys ..to Me since I met her has been a good mom n wife I screw up I know . When she hit 41 she started telling me she felt weird n more horny then ever like having no end this huge urge of having sex with me. But since January she randomly open up and told me it be a good idea to have freedom. She Said to me when I was 20 n 30 you dint really took advantage of me you too me for granted it's true I was stupid ..so she says we are going to our 50s n life ain't coming back ..she told Me I want to go out sometimes n meet young guys ..and sleep with them Sexual..you can go sleep around too she told me ..and she tells me at the end it's just having fun n we love each other I'm not looking for replacement of you neither love I just want them to use me n I use them. It they will see me when ever I want to i be in control. My concerns as as follow . She hasn't changed treats me with love same wife like always..but when I imagine her getting it from others honestly it kills me .she has got me so into this that for strange reasons It starts to turn me on but only when we talk but honestly when if happens how will I honestly feel then ? She even says I want them to bite me n you see the bites WTF.. what's happening to me ??? There days that I surrender my self and i encourage her to do it...but there days that I get overwhelmed by jealousy .. I might sound stupid but why she needs other sex partners she says I satisfied her 🤔 she keeps asking Mr when I have sex with her on moment she's like will guys like me ? Do I look ok nude wtf then she tells me when I hear it from other guys then I will believe you ??? So what my opinion don't matter ??


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

YOU bring up a lot of points and most of these were in your first topic , 
It is hard to awnser all your points fully as the questions you are asking again many are from your side of the relationship;
I don't have time now to respond to all your questions, 
but first point othen has been the fact you cheated but more the fact that you got cought cheating.

you have not told us why you cheated what was it all about 
was it because things were bad in bed or you looked for something different 
you allso talk about her number before she got with you but don''t talk about your number ,
was it that you wanted to play chatch up, 

you want us to put ourself in her place and respond to why she wants to experance yound **** 
why if she loves you and is used to getting sugar in her tea with the last 30 odd years why would she want to try honey the odd time or even the odd coco drink or even a super size big mac , 

some people go to work every day and do the same job every day do that well and go home happy that they put in a good days work they like to get the weekends off and go on the odd trip others this would drive them mad they need change ,

now knowing your wife gets drunk when out and seems to drink too much at times and she gives bad example to your kid, for how long do you think you can keep this from your kid if mother was to start to go out with different guys 
where would you be when she is out , 
your asking us if this would fit into your life and how you would come to terms with it as you are not willing to have other guys plough your wife 

does she want to come home and have sex with you after a night with mr big 
or does she want you to be her wing man and come home and tell you what his house was like and what the bed was like and if he opened the door for her when she was leaving and telll you about all the detailes of the sex they had , 

we know there is a swinging life style out there , we know there are hotwifes and cockholds and all types of relationships 
except that about 20% of couples have tried swinging at some time in their relationship 
many seem to start with a threesome and many men seem to like the idea of their wife getting it off with a woman 
so he can get to have it off with the second woman as well but then when the woman wants a second man the swinging life stops , 
swing life I think for you will not work, 
i think you do not want it and i think your have other more important things to sort out with your wife first 
I think the right responce for you is read every post you have posted in the last few days the responce you have given to your own question , and you and your wife need help you have the chance to be a good couple but your dancing around the real question if you want to be with this woman when she is 50 action and change needs to come and bed hopping will not fix it , some swingingers seem to make it work for them but they are people that have good relationships 

you need to get your relationship into a better place and your wife needs to be told that she has other things that need to be fixed before you talk about out side play time


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Divorce of course you silly horse your lifestyle this barbarian won't endorse.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

So you’re one of these new skinny jeans and man bun wearing men that like the thought of being cuckholded?

yeah, that kind of behavior isn’t something I want to contemplate.

my suggestion is once the old lady wants to start riding other penises, one should start searching with equal veracity for a good divorce attorney.

no woman will stay with a ****. It’s against 1000’s of years of biological programming.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

You need to have her served. She very likely has already dabbled with other men, plural. Staying with her through this level of disrespect, will just cause you to spiral. It will be hard to recover from this. Just D and let her family and any adult kids know the reason. Don’t let finances keep you in this situation. It is better to be broke in a small apartment in the hood than to be a **** in a mansion.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Look i think you will be the big loser in the end but if this marriage is open then it should be open for you too, and don't tell me you agreed to this being one sided...because you should have sex with other women as well and she should be accepting of that.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Lostinthought61 said:


> Look i think you will be the big loser in the end but if this marriage is open then it should be open for you too, and don't tell me you agreed to this being one sided...because you should have sex with other women as well and she should be accepting of that.


He needs to have discussion with the ENM enthusiasts especially how to stay healthy while one or both are mating their genitals and mouths with random people.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Really it doesn't matter the extra details, at the end is all the same, regardless. IF YOU don't want this, then that's that. Forget how the past happened. The bottom line is you don't want it and should move forward in that respect, unless you want to stay and be a cuckold getting sloppy seconds. That's up to you.

If you don't want this, you must tell this to your wife clearly and precisely, so as to there not being any room for misunderstandings. You tell her, Wife, I'm not willing to have our marriage to be opened, you are free to do as you wish, but if you chose to go out and **** other men, then here are divorce papers so that we can end this as fast and painless as possible. I wish you find what you are looking for.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

This is a recipe for lots of std's.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Why don’t you just go to a hot wife or cuckold forum? They could probably give you better advice.

This isn’t infidelity any longer seeing how you gave her the green light.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Lostinthought61 said:


> Look i think you will be the big loser in the end but if this marriage is open then it should be open for you too, and don't tell me you agreed to this being one sided...because you should have sex with other women as well and she should be accepting of that.


Go interview her replacement if she wants open marriage, I would tell her I was.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

She could advertise on line? 

_"Sleazy, entitled woman wants to cheat on her husband. 
Married or unmarried men, I don't mind, the more the merrier. 
STD carriers? This is not necessarily a barrier."_

@Moenia90 you need to look at the listings for local divorce lawyers.


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

Moenia90 said:


> I appreciate all feedback I got on my last post . Hope people here understand I don't need bashing just good advice. I agree to this now o have to deal with it . I been with wife 25 years she is now 42 ..she caught me cheating like 15 years ago I admitted I done harm to her for doing that. It took her a while to forgive me over the years . I want to know if I cause all of this or has she always been like this...from age 15 to 19 she had over 12 guys ..to Me since I met her has been a good mom n wife I screw up I know . When she hit 41 she started telling me she felt weird n more horny then ever like having no end this huge urge of having sex with me. But since January she randomly open up and told me it be a good idea to have freedom. She Said to me when I was 20 n 30 you dint really took advantage of me you too me for granted it's true I was stupid ..so she says we are going to our 50s n life ain't coming back ..she told Me I want to go out sometimes n meet young guys ..and sleep with them Sexual..you can go sleep around too she told me ..and she tells me at the end it's just having fun n we love each other I'm not looking for replacement of you neither love I just want them to use me n I use them. It they will see me when ever I want to i be in control. My concerns as as follow . She hasn't changed treats me with love same wife like always..but when I imagine her getting it from others honestly it kills me .she has got me so into this that for strange reasons It starts to turn me on but only when we talk but honestly when if happens how will I honestly feel then ? She even says I want them to bite me n you see the bites WTF.. what's happening to me ??? There days that I surrender my self and i encourage her to do it...but there days that I get overwhelmed by jealousy .. I might sound stupid but why she needs other sex partners she says I satisfied her 🤔 she keeps asking Mr when I have sex with her on moment she's like will guys like me ? Do I look ok nude wtf then she tells me when I hear it from other guys then I will believe you ??? So what my opinion don't matter ??


1. Your wife approaching menopause (or) through it?

_Perimenopause_ stage can affect a woman's libido and mood for a period of time FYI.

2. Have you cautioned your wife about the risk of catching STDs and exposing you in the process? You should be concerned.

3. Have you considered the fact that how this life-style will affect your daughter? You should be (very) concerned. She have been through an incident already.

You are putting your health, and well-being of your daughter on the line in this matter. If your wife is not willing to understand these legitimate concerns then you should file for divorce. This is no way to live your life.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

LeGenDary_Man said:


> You are putting your health, and well-being of your daughter on the line in this matter. If your wife is not willing to understand these legitimate concerns then you should file for divorce. This is no way to live your life.


Sadly someone hell bent on getting some strange doesn't care about any of that


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Have you considered growing a spine?

You'll need one of those regardless of which path you ultimately decide to take whether you try to smack down her desires for other men, whether you decide to open the marriage or whether you decide to split. 

In order to survive any of those pathways, you will need a spine with strong boundaries so I suggest you start there.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

This just dawned on me. This situation is similar to an employee informing their employer that they would like to seek another part time job elsewhere. 

The employer had a few options -

- They can terminate the employee for disloyalty, especially if they have used company computers and stationary to do job searches and applications and resumes on company time. 

- They can say that the employee getting a part time job elsewhere is fine as long as they fullfill their job descriptions and requirements with the current company.

- They can offer the employee a raise and additional perks in an effort to get them to stay and remain focused on their current job. 

In a free society the employer cannot force the employee to stay or stop them from applying elsewhere. 

But the employer can insist that for the employee to remain in their current employment that they do not use any company equipment or company time for their job search and that if they accept another position elsewhere, their current employment shall be dissolved.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Why did you cheat? How long did you cheat for? How many did you cheat with? How long did the cheating last? (Please answer honestly).
Methinks this could well be payback time. Some women are strange creatures, they will keep things together, for kids, money, lifestyle and dramatically change when menopause hits and if you have been a ****ty husband then it may be time to pay the piper. It happens. What you do about it, is up to you.


----------



## bricks (Aug 14, 2017)

Moenia90 said:


> I appreciate all feedback I got on my last post . Hope people here understand I don't need bashing just good advice. I agree to this now o have to deal with it . I been with wife 25 years she is now 42 ..she caught me cheating like 15 years ago I admitted I done harm to her for doing that. It took her a while to forgive me over the years . I want to know if I cause all of this or has she always been like this...from age 15 to 19 she had over 12 guys ..to Me since I met her has been a good mom n wife I screw up I know . When she hit 41 she started telling me she felt weird n more horny then ever like having no end this huge urge of having sex with me. But since January she randomly open up and told me it be a good idea to have freedom. She Said to me when I was 20 n 30 you dint really took advantage of me you too me for granted it's true I was stupid ..so she says we are going to our 50s n life ain't coming back ..she told Me I want to go out sometimes n meet young guys ..and sleep with them Sexual..you can go sleep around too she told me ..and she tells me at the end it's just having fun n we love each other I'm not looking for replacement of you neither love I just want them to use me n I use them. It they will see me when ever I want to i be in control. My concerns as as follow . She hasn't changed treats me with love same wife like always..but when I imagine her getting it from others honestly it kills me .she has got me so into this that for strange reasons It starts to turn me on but only when we talk but honestly when if happens how will I honestly feel then ? She even says I want them to bite me n you see the bites WTF.. what's happening to me ??? There days that I surrender my self and i encourage her to do it...but there days that I get overwhelmed by jealousy .. I might sound stupid but why she needs other sex partners she says I satisfied her 🤔 she keeps asking Mr when I have sex with her on moment she's like will guys like me ? Do I look ok nude wtf then she tells me when I hear it from other guys then I will believe you ??? So what my opinion don't matter ??


So I've read both of your posts and have come to this conclusion: Your wife is using you for a stable home, possibly financial reasons, the image of having a long term marriage....whatever. It does not matter. She is still sweet and loving to you because she knows that's what she has to do to keep her situation ongoing. 

And what is her situation?? She has you begging her to love you. She has the freedom (with your tacit blessing) to sleep with whomever. She has your reassurance that she looks good nude for these guys she is letting bite her and screw her. She has whatever stability she is getting from her life with you. IN SHORT: she is getting away with making you her cuckhold. She is humiliating you all over town. She is sharing your bed and getting your reassurance that she is in good shape to go out and do it all again. 

Listen to the posters on here. If your story is what you say, kick her out before she brings you and STD and spends all your money on her gigolos.


----------

